# هل تعرف ما هي الطاقة الحرة؟؟؟؟؟ الجزء الأول



## Multisim9 (3 يناير 2007)

ماذا تعرف عن الطاقة الحرة 
الطاقة الحرة هي الفيزياء المحرمة على الشعوب وخاصة المسلمة منها
كهرباء مجانية إلى الأبد 
فرضوا علينا جحيم البترول بدلاً من جنة الطاقة الحرة
الترجمة الحرفية للكلمة هي "الطاقة المجانية " . لكنني أبقيت على اسم " الطاقة الحرة " لأنه يمثل هذا المعنى بكل جوانبه و تفاصيله .
فهذه الطاقة الجديدة هي متحررة تماماً من قبضة اقتصاد الطاقة التقليدية ( شركات استخراج البترول و الفحم و غيرها .. )
بالإضافة إلى المخططات التسويقية التي تتبعها في استعباد الشعوب
بالإضافة إلى الحرية التامة التي تمنحها هذه الطاقة الجديدة للمستهلك الذي يرتع تحت نظام ضرائبي قاسي هو غير ضروري أساساً !. 
فهذه الطاقة البديلة تحرره من مصاريف كثيرة غير لازمة ، لكنه ملتزم بها حالياً في سبيل العيش و البقاء .
ربما يساعدك هذا المقال في فهم مبادئ الطاقة الحرة :
" عالم الطاقة الحرة "
بقلم البروفيسور "بيتر لينديمان" Peter Lindemann D.Sc
الباحث في الطاقة الحرة و العلوم الأثيرية
مؤلف العديد من الكتب حول هذا المجال المحرّم علمياً و اقتصادياً 
بالإضافة إلى إلقائه محاضرات كثيرة أشهرها :
" أسرار الطاقة الحرة الصادرة من الكهرباء الباردة " 
The Free Energy Secrets of Cold Electricity

في أواخر ثمانينيات القرن التاسع عشر كانت الصحف و المجلات المتخصصة في العلوم الكهربائية تتنبأ بظهور ما يعرف بالكهرباء الحرة Free electricityفي المستقبل القريب . ففي تلك الفترة بدأت الاكتشافات المذهلة حول طبيعة الكهرباء تصبح شائعة و مالوفة و كان نيكولا تيسلا Nikola Tesla يقوم بعرض الإضاءة اللاسلكية وعجائب أخرى مرتبطة بالتيارات العالية التوتر . لقد كان هناك حماس للمستقبل لا مثيل له من قبل . ففي غضون عشرون سنة سوف يكون هناك سيارات ، طائرات ، أفلام سينمائية ، موسيقى مسجلة ، أجهزة راديو ، كاميرات تصوير ... و غيرها من شواهد تثبت حصول نقلة علمية خاطفة لم يسبق لها مثيل في تاريخ البشرية . فالعصر الفيكتوري قد مهد الطريق لشيء جديد كليا ، إنها المرة الأولى في التاريخ التي يتم فيها تشجيع العامة على تصور مستقبل مثالي يدغدغ خيال الناس . مستقبل فيه أنظمة مواصلات متطورة بالإضافة إلى وسائل اتصالات تفوق العجب ..... وظائف للجميع ، مساكن و طعام للكل .... أما المرض فيتم السيطرة عليه تماماً ، وكذلك الفقر. 
بدأت الحياة تتحسن بشكل غير مسبوق ، وهذه المرة يبدو أن الجميع سيحصل على حصته من الغنيمة . لكن .... ماذا حدث ؟.. أين ذهب ذلك التقدم المفاجئ في علوم الطاقة ؟! و ماذا عن الانفجار التكنولوجي و غنائمه الموعودة ؟!.
هل كل هذه الإثارة حول الكهرباء الحرة والتي حدثت قبل بداية القرن الماضي كانت جميعها مجرد أفكار غير واقعية ؟ عبارة عن جموح في خيال المنظرين و الباحثين الذين تنبؤا بهذا الواقع القادم من المستقبل ؟ هل هو مجرّد أمنية شعوب متلهفة تتوق للتهرّب من واقعها لكن تم دحض الحلم في آخر الأمر من قبل العلم المنهجي الرسمي الذي اثبت عدم واقعيته ، فعدنا إلى الواقع من جديد .. إلى الحالة السائدة للتكنولوجيا التي نألفها اليوم ؟.
في الحقيقة ، إن الجواب على هذا السؤال هو" لا" ، إن العكس هو الصحيح ، فقد تم تطوير تقنيات مذهلة للطاقة . تطورت جنبا إلى جنب مع التطورات التقنية الأخرى . فمنذ ذلك الوقت تم تطوير أنظمة و وسائل متعددة لإنتاج كميات ضخمة من الطاقة و بأدنى مستويات الكلفة . لكن هذه التقنيات لم تتمكن من الوصول إلى السوق الاستهلاكية المفتوحة ، سوف أقوم بإثبات صحة ذلك لاحقاً .
لكن في البداية أرغب في أن أشرح لكم قائمة صغيرة من تقنيات الطاقة الحرة والتي أنا مطلع عليها الآن و تم إثباتها فوق أي شك منطقي . 
الميزة العامة التي تربط جميع هذه الاكتشافات هي أنها تستخدم كميات قليلة من الطاقة ( باشكالها المختلفة ) للتحكم أو إطلاق كميات كبيرة من أشكال أخرى من الطاقة . و بعضهم ابتكر وسيلة لاستقاء الطاقة من المجال الأثيري اللامحدود ، بطريقة ما ، هذا المصدر الغامض للطاقة تم تجاهله تماماً من قبل العلم الحديث .

1 ـ الطاقة المشعّة Radiant Energy : ( طاقة كامنة في الأثير )

مثل : جهاز نيكولا تيسلا Nicola Tesla المكبر ، أداة هنري موراي T.Henry Moray للطاقة الإشعاعية ، محرك إما EMA لصاحبه أدوين غراي Edwin Gray ، وآلة تيستاتيكا Testatika لصاحبه باول باومان Paul Baumann ، جميعها تعمل على الطاقة المنبعثة ، هذه الطاقة الطبيعية التي من الممكن تحصيلها مباشرة من الجو ( الهواء المحيط بنا ) و التي دعيت خطاء بالكهرباء الستاتيكية ( السكونية ) static electricity ، مع أن هذا غير صحيح . كما يمكن الحصول عليها باستخراجها من الكهرباء العادية بطريقة تدعى ( الفصل الجزيئي ) Fractionation .
فالطاقة المنبعثة تستطيع أن تصنع ذات العجائب التي تؤديها الكهرباء العادية ، لكن بمعدل 1% من النفقة التقليدية ! أي مجاناً !. لكن هذه الطاقة لا تسلك سلوك الكهرباء التقليدية تماما ، مما ساهم في سوء فهم المجتمع العلمي لها و لخاصياتها . 
يملك مجتمع المثيرنيثاMethernitha ( دير رهباني يتبع مذهب مسيحي الخاص ) الموجود في سويسرا خمسة أو ستة نماذج فعالة من الأجهزة الذاتية العمل والتي لا تحتاج إلى الوقود بل إنها تستمد الطاقة مباشرة من الهواء ! و تغذي كامل المكان ( بكافة تجهيزاته الكهربائية ) بالطاقة الكهربائية . 

2 ـ المغنطيس الدائم Permanent Magnets :

طور الدكتور روبرت آدمز D.r Robert Adams من نيوزلندا تصميمات لمحركات كهربائية و مولدات وسخانات تعمل جميعها بواسطة المغانط الدائمة . أحد هذه الأجهزة تتلقى 100 واط كهرباء من المصدر ، وتولد 100واط كهرباء لإعادة شحن المصدر . كما يستطيع إنتاج ما يفوق 140 BTU من الحرارة في خلال ثانيتين فقط !.
أما الدكتور توم بيردن Dr. Tom Bearden من الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ، فقد امتلك نموذجين يعملان بواسطة المغانط الدائمة الحركة ، و قامت بإمداد محول كهربائية بالطاقة . هذه الجهاز يستخدم 6 واط 6-watt من الكهرباء التي يتزود بها ليؤثر على المجال المغناطيسي لقطعة مغناطيسية دائمة ، و يقوم بتوجيه الحقل المغناطيسي في داخل قنوات ، بوصلها أولا بوشيعة مخرّجة ، و من ثم إلى وشيعة مخرّجة ثانية ، وبتكرار العملية مرارا بأسلوب كرة الطاولة "Ping – Pong" ، يستطيع الجهاز أن ينتج 96 واط 96-watt من السعة الكهربائية بدون أجزاء متحركة !. يسمي بيردن Bearden جهازه هذا بمولد الطاقة الكهرومغناطيسية الساكن "Motionles Electromagnetic Generator" . قام جين لويس نودين Jean – Louis Naudin باستخراج نسخة مطابقة من جهاز MEG الذي صممه توم بيردن . و الحقيقة ان التصميم الأساسي لهذا النوع من الاجهزة يعود لفرانك ريدشردسن Frank Richardson من الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ، و الذي ابتكره في عام 1978م .

3 ـ السخانات الميكانيكية Mechanical Heaters : 

هناك نوعان من الآلات التي تحول مقدارا صغيرا من الطاقة الميكانيكية إلى كميات كبيرة من الحرارة . أحد أفضل التصميمات الميكانيكية الصرفة هو نظام الأسطوانة الدوارة rotating cylinder system المصمم من قبل فرينيت Frenette و بركنيزPerkins من الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية .
في هذه الآلة نجد إحدى الاسطوانات تدور داخل اسطوانة أخرى بوجود 8 إنشات مسافة حرة بينهما ، هذه المسافة مملؤة بسائل كالماء أو زيت ، و هذا السائل الفعال هو الذي ترتفع درجة حرارته بدوران الاسطوانة الداخلية .
و في نظام آخر يتم استخدام مغانط مركبة على عجلة لتقوم بإنتاج تيارات دائرية موجّهة على صفيحة من الألومينوم مسببة بذلك ارتفاع درجة حرارة الألمنيوم بسرعة . هذه السخانات المغنطيسية تم عرضها من قبل مولر Muller من كندا وآدمز Adams من نيوزلندا و ريد Reed من الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية . جميع هذه الأجهزة تستطيع إنتاج ما مقداره عشرة أضعاف معدل الحرارة التقليدية المنتجة من الأنظمة القياسية المستخدمة للمقدار نفسه من الطاقة .

4 ـ خلايا تحليل كهربائية شديدة الفعالية Super Efficient Electrolysis : 

جميعنا نعلم بأنه يمكن تجزئة الماء إلى هدروجين وأوكسجين باستخدام الكهرباء . لكن كتب الكيمياء الرسمية تدعي بأن هذه العملية تتطلب طاقة أكثر من الطاقة الناتجة عن فصل هذين الغازين . قد يكون هذا صحيحا فقط في أسوء حالة مفترضة ، و هي الحالة ذاتها التي يوصفها لنا العلم . لكن عندما يتم صدم الماء بتردد متجانس مع ترددات جزيئاته مستخدمين نظاما تم تعديله من قبل ستان مييرز Stan Meyers من الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية والذي قام بتطويره مؤخرا كسوجن باور Xogen Power . سيتداعى بعدها الماء مباشرة ليتحول إلى غاز الهدروجين وغاز الأوكسجين !. و كل ذلك باستخدام مقدار قليل من الكهرباء !. كما أن استخدام مواد محفّزة مختلفة ( إضافات تجعل اتصال الماء بالكهرباء أفضل ) ، سوف يغير فعالية هذه العملية بشكل أفضل . 
من المعروف أيضا أن اشكال هندسية محددة و أنواع من المواد و الخلائط المعدنية تساعد في تسيير هذه العملية بفعالية أكثر .
الخلاصة هي أنه يمكن توفير كميات غير محدودة من وقود الهدروجين يمكن صنعها لتقوم بتشغيل المحركات ( كالموجودة في سيارتك مثلا ) بنفس كلفة الماء ( أي بعكس ما يدعيه الجهات العلمية و الاقتصادية على السواء ) .
والأكثر عجباً من ذلك كله هو أنه تم التوصل إلى صنع سبيكة معدنية ( معدنا شائبا خاصا ) يمكنها ، و بطريقة تلقائية ، أن تقوم بتجزئة الماء إلى هدروجين وأوكسجين دون الحاجة لمزود كهربائي خارجي ودون التسبب بأي تغيرات كيمائية في المعدن نفسه . كل ما عليك فعله هو تغطيسه في الماء. 
سجلت عدة براءات اختراع تتناول هذه الطريقة بالذات ، مثل براءة الاختراع التي تعود إلى فريدمان Freedman من الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية في عام 1957. و روثمان تكنولوجي ، و إيوجين أندرسون .هذا معناه إن المعدن الشائب يستطيع صنع الهدروجين من الماء مجانا وإلى الأبد .

5 ـ الانفجار الضمني / الدوامة Implosion/Vortex :

جميع الآلات الصناعية الرئيسية تستعمل الإطلاق الحراري مسببا توسعا وضغطا لإنتاج الحركة ، كما في محرك سيارتك . 
إن الطبيعة تستخدم العملية العكسية . فهي تستخدم التبريد لإحداث السحب والإفراغ لإنتاج الحركة ، كما يحدث الإعصار .
كان فيكتور شوبرغر Schauderger Victor ، من النمسا ، الأول من بنى نماذج فعالة لمحركات ذات الانفجار الداخلي في ثلاثينيات وأربعينات هذا القرن . منذ ذلك الوقت قام كالوم كوست Callum Coast بنشر العديد من الدراسات حول أعمال شوبرغر المتعلقة بمبادئه العلمية الغير مألوفة ، و التي وردت في كتابه الشهير " الطاقة الحيّة " Living Energies .
و قد نجحت عدة مجموعات اختبارية حول العالم في بناء نماذج مطابقة لتصاميم شوبرغر ، و هي عبارة عن محركات توربينية ضمنية الانفجار . هذه المحركات لا تستخدم المحروقات لكنها تنتج طاقة هائلة عن طريق السحب الفراغي vacuum . 
كما أنه يوجد تصاميم أكثر بساطة و تعمل على طريقة الحركات الدورانية اللولبية vortex motions فتستمدّ مزيجا من قوة الجاذبية مع القوة النابذة من المركز لإنتاج حركة مستمرة .


----------



## عصام نورالدين (25 يناير 2008)

معلومات هامة جداً ...
مشكور عليها ، لأنها تفتح الآفاق لمستقبل كبير جداً من الأفكار العملية ....ولكنها تحتاج إلى مراكز بحوث لتنفيذها ، و محاولة جعلها أفكار تطبيقية .


----------



## مهندس جوهرى (26 يناير 2008)

شكرا لهذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## اسم مستعار (27 يناير 2008)

بأنتظار المحاضرات الباقيه ان شا الله
شكرا


----------



## ابو الحسن الثاني (3 فبراير 2008)

و الله معلومات تخلي الانسان يفكر تفكير مختلف ....

انا عندي بعض المعلومات عن ملف تيسلا و حتى عندي المخططات و صور عنه انشالله انزلها بمشاركة ...

و كم اتمنى ان توضح لي اكثر عن المغنطيس الدائم , السخانات الميكانيكية , الانفجار الضمنى ...

و ياريت لو تكون مرفقة برسوم توضيحية او صور ...

و هل من الممكن تصنيع هذه الاجهزة محليا ؟؟؟؟

و ما هي المتطلبات ؟؟؟؟


----------



## مصطفى الفاضل (6 فبراير 2008)

افكار جيدة وجديدة على شكرا لكم


----------



## عصام نورالدين (8 فبراير 2008)

أخي أبو الحسن الثاني 
يمكنك الاطلاع على معلومات توضيحية مع صور عن الأفكار التي ذكرتها في طيات هذا القسم : 
هناك مشاركات عن المحرك دائم الحركة وعن المدفأة الدوارة ..وغيرها كثير ...
يرجى البحث بين الصفحات الزاخرة .....


----------



## القيادي (1 مايو 2008)

المحرك دائم الحركة اسطورة ام حقيقة امر يحتاج الى تحقق


----------



## nadom69 (15 أبريل 2009)

مشكور على هذه المحاضرة الجميلة وننتظر المزيد رعاك الله


----------



## fastmada (16 أبريل 2009)

الاخ multisim9
فففففففففففعلا هذا الموضوع انحنى لة احتراما ومن فضلك زودنا باى معلومات اضافية من كتب ومواقع وخلافة


----------



## aimanham (17 أبريل 2009)

ماذا عن مصباح علاء الدین و البساط الطائر؟؟؟؟؟؟

خیالک العلمی واسع جدا 

هذه الاشیاء غیر موجوده علی ارض الواقع


----------



## msandah (28 أغسطس 2009)

(اتمنا اخذ الموضوع بجدية والحديث عنة بشكل اوسع) هلكلام كتيرعلى النت بس بتمنا الشرح حتى نعرف اذا كان صح ولا لا


----------



## msandah (28 أغسطس 2009)

الطاقة الحرة حقيقا وليست خيال


----------



## الساحر (30 أغسطس 2009)

.................بارك الله فيك.........................


----------

